# Post sent to cell phone



## TJ's Painting (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey all been here for a while but new to the posts..I have a blackberry storm, is there a way to get posts sent to my cell, very technology eliterate..thanks and have a great night

Mike


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry TJ I can't help, but your post did give me a laugh:



> very technology eliterate


----------



## TJ's Painting (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad you got a laugh my friend....I've had many myself!!you da man darch


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RSS feeds you have to subscribe per thread and it you can use Viigo to get the feeds. I don't use it I just use Oprea browser/internet. 
BTW. I have a blackberry curve


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

e-literate.

The new meme.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> RSS feeds you have to subscribe per thread and it you can use Viigo to get the feeds. I don't use it I just use Oprea browser/internet.
> BTW. I have a blackberry curve


If you have a BB ewing look into the Bolt Browser...


----------



## PaintingContractor (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm looking for that too... I know that service magic does it, but not sure how.. when I find out I'll post it here.


----------

